# Seeking brake light wiring info



## tinker (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2001 Altima GLE. The left brake light stopped working the other day. My first thought, naturally, was that the bulb had gone out. I removed the bulb and connected it across the battery and it lit up. I put it back in its socket and it still does not work. The right and third brake light work as they should. I thought that before I ripped the trunk apart, I would see if anyone had any useful info on the best place to start looking for the cause of this problem. I've looked in the archives, but didn't find anything to help. If it looks like I need to get a service manual/schematics, should I go to Nissan, or is there a good after-market source?

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tinker said:


> I have a 2001 Altima GLE. The left brake light stopped working the other day. My first thought, naturally, was that the bulb had gone out. I removed the bulb and connected it across the battery and it lit up. I put it back in its socket and it still does not work. The right and third brake light work as they should. I thought that before I ripped the trunk apart, I would see if anyone had any useful info on the best place to start looking for the cause of this problem. I've looked in the archives, but didn't find anything to help. If it looks like I need to get a service manual/schematics, should I go to Nissan, or is there a good after-market source?
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.


you can get a wiring diagram in the back of a haynes manual. any good parts store should have one.


----------

